# USPGA Championship 2015 Thread



## Tongo (Aug 13, 2015)

So it all begins today. Rory is back but what are his chances at his first tournament back from injury? 

Can Jordan Spieth match Ben Hogan's three majors in a year?

If not, who else is a likely winner?


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 13, 2015)

Yes 4 late nights ahead but looking forward to it.
Have had a couple of little flutters for some interest.

I say it every time but I would love a Englishman to win.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Aug 13, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Yes 4 late nights ahead but looking forward to it.
Have had a couple of little flutters for some interest.

I say it every time but I would love a Englishman to win.
		
Click to expand...

Is Justin Rose the only realistic English contender?


----------



## Alex1975 (Aug 13, 2015)

Justin Rose and Martin Kaymer are my pics....


----------



## TheCaddie (Aug 13, 2015)

Rose or McIlroy.... the break will have done him good I think!!!


----------



## toffeelover (Aug 13, 2015)

Americans have won the first 3 majors this year, let's hope for a change this weekend.

Maybe Jason Day will step up?


----------



## KhalJimbo (Aug 13, 2015)

I hope Spieth takes it, I quite like the guy. Would like to see Ricki Fowler do pretty well too.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 13, 2015)

Canary_Yellow said:



			Is Justin Rose the only realistic English contender?
		
Click to expand...

Good question.

He is the obvious choice but I hope not.
Poults is playing ok but needs to get into contention to get his juices flowing.
I hope its not to late for the likes of Donald and Westwood but how about Tommy Fleetwood or Danny Willet?


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 13, 2015)

Poulter's been exceptional in parts of his game this year, but hasn't been able to string together an all-round performance. Was leading putting stats last week, but tee-to-green was all over the place, and then in previous weeks he's been amazing tee-to-green but putter has been cold. He's due a win at some point, and could easily come this week, just needs to string a couple of good rounds together.

Personally, I think it's going to be Dustin Johnson's time this week.


----------



## ruff-driver (Aug 13, 2015)

Rory-tiger 1-2 at 1000-1 
worth a punt surely


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 13, 2015)

Well worth it if you like losing money


----------



## ruff-driver (Aug 13, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Well worth it if you like losing money 

Click to expand...

Well i found a pound coin down the sofa, nothing ventured......


----------



## thesheriff (Aug 13, 2015)

Miguel Angel Jimenez to roll back the years and stroke it around in his majestic way to take the unlikeliest of victories.

Ok this is dream land but wouldn't it be good to see?...


----------



## cookelad (Aug 13, 2015)

ruff-driver said:



			Well i found a pound coin down the sofa, nothing ventured......
		
Click to expand...

Tiger opens with a par, does it matter which way round they are? could Â£1 well spent :rofl:


----------



## User62651 (Aug 13, 2015)

thesheriff said:



			Miguel Angel Jimenez to roll back the years and stroke it around in his majestic way to take the unlikeliest of victories.

Ok this is dream land but wouldn't it be good to see?...
		
Click to expand...

Not really, MAJ has cultivated an image - the pot bellied, cheroot smoking, rioja swilling, embarrassing warmup, pony-tailed at 50 loveable cartoon character to make money through image selling. I feel with his obvious talent if he'd spent more time at the gym and on the range than in the bar he could have achieved much more - he is an example of how there is too much money for the also rans in golf, just turn up and get a fat cheque, no hunger or drive to excel as you don't need to. I like him like everyone does but he doesn't 'deserve' a major....imo. If golf is to be taken seriously it doesn't need clown characters winning big events, it needs athletes winning. Someone like Day or Johnson(D) are more worthy for the efforts they put in away from the course....imo.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 13, 2015)

maxfli65 said:



			Not really, MAJ has cultivated an image - the pot bellied, cheroot smoking, rioja swilling, embarrassing warmup, pony-tailed at 50 loveable cartoon character to make money through image selling. I feel with his obvious talent if he'd spent more time at the gym and on the range than in the bar he could have achieved much more - he is an example of how there is too much money for the also rans in golf, just turn up and get a fat cheque, no hunger or drive to excel as you don't need to. I like him like everyone does but he doesn't 'deserve' a major....imo. If golf is to be taken seriously it doesn't need clown characters winning big events, it needs athletes winning. Someone like Day or Johnson(D) are more worthy for the efforts they put in away from the course....imo.
		
Click to expand...

Probably the most ridiculous post this year.


----------



## hovis (Aug 13, 2015)

maxfli65 said:



			Not really, MAJ has cultivated an image - the pot bellied, cheroot smoking, rioja swilling, embarrassing warmup, pony-tailed at 50 loveable cartoon character to make money through image selling. I feel with his obvious talent if he'd spent more time at the gym and on the range than in the bar he could have achieved much more - he is an example of how there is too much money for the also rans in golf, just turn up and get a fat cheque, no hunger or drive to excel as you don't need to. I like him like everyone does but he doesn't 'deserve' a major....imo. If golf is to be taken seriously it doesn't need clown characters winning big events, it needs athletes winning. Someone like Day or Johnson(D) are more worthy for the efforts they put in away from the course....imo.
		
Click to expand...

What a stupid post.


----------



## thesheriff (Aug 13, 2015)

maxfli65 said:



			Not really, MAJ has cultivated an image - the pot bellied, cheroot smoking, rioja swilling, embarrassing warmup, pony-tailed at 50 loveable cartoon character to make money through image selling. I feel with his obvious talent if he'd spent more time at the gym and on the range than in the bar he could have achieved much more - he is an example of how there is too much money for the also rans in golf, just turn up and get a fat cheque, no hunger or drive to excel as you don't need to. I like him like everyone does but he doesn't 'deserve' a major....imo. If golf is to be taken seriously it doesn't need clown characters winning big events, it needs athletes winning. Someone like Day or Johnson(D) are more worthy for the efforts they put in away from the course....imo.
		
Click to expand...

They don't make cartoons about promiscuous, cocaine addicts.  Nor in fact do they about pot- bellied cigar smoking spanish legends.  But if they did I'd be backing the lovable one every time. 

Plus I don't think you maintain that amount of flexibilty and dynamism at age 51 without seeing the inside of a gym on occasion.  Plus he draws in crowds, therefore draws in money, so maybe the guy deserves his fat cheques?

** 'adulterous' edited to 'promiscuous' as i'm not sure if DJ was married before everyone corrects me


----------



## JamesR (Aug 13, 2015)

maxfli65 said:



			Not really, MAJ has cultivated an image - the pot bellied, cheroot smoking, rioja swilling, embarrassing warmup, pony-tailed at 50 loveable cartoon character to make money through image selling. I feel with his obvious talent if he'd spent more time at the gym and on the range than in the bar he could have achieved much more - he is an example of how there is too much money for the also rans in golf, just turn up and get a fat cheque, no hunger or drive to excel as you don't need to. I like him like everyone does but he doesn't 'deserve' a major....imo. If golf is to be taken seriously it doesn't need clown characters winning big events, it needs athletes winning. Someone like Day or Johnson(D) are more worthy for the efforts they put in away from the course....imo.
		
Click to expand...

God knows what the thousands of talented golfers who've never made it to a main tour must be doing with their time, if Miguel can just turn up and win big cheques. Certainly not practicing, keeping fit, or warming up.

Good post :blah:


----------



## delc (Aug 13, 2015)

Since the BBC got some stick for not covering all of the golf on the Monday finish at the Open, can I point out that live golf is underway at the USPGA Championship, but Sky are only showing hilights from previous years at the moment!


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 13, 2015)

What channel are BBC showing it on? I'm watching it on Sky Sports Xtra via Sky Go now, but only following Kaymer, Woods and Bradley right now.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 13, 2015)

It's on the red button.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 13, 2015)

That's annoying, can't seem to access red button online! Have to stick to watching Kaymer/Woods/Bradley.


----------



## User62651 (Aug 13, 2015)

thesheriff said:



			They don't make cartoons about promiscuous, cocaine addicts.  Nor in fact do they about pot- bellied cigar smoking spanish legends.  But if they did I'd be backing the lovable one every time. 

Plus I don't think you maintain that amount of flexibilty and dynamism at age 51 without seeing the inside of a gym on occasion.  Plus he draws in crowds, therefore draws in money, so maybe the guy deserves his fat cheques?

** 'adulterous' edited to 'promiscuous' as i'm not sure if DJ was married before everyone corrects me
		
Click to expand...

Tiger was promiscuous and adulterous but still a deserving golf champion I think most would agree because of his work ethic and dedication to improving.


----------



## JARS (Aug 13, 2015)

Bets placed at Paddy Power and favourites entered on PGA app. As long as we get back a few quid more than we put on its a good investment. Oh to see the tears in the bookies eyes as we collect on our â‚¬2 e/w place !!!


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 13, 2015)

Can't stand watching Keegan Bradley, his pre-shot "routine" is just painful to watch. So annoying, because I love watching Kaymer and Tiger.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 13, 2015)

delc said:



			Since the BBC got some stick for not covering all of the golf on the Monday finish at the Open, can I point out that live golf is underway at the USPGA Championship, but Sky are only showing hilights from previous years at the moment!
		
Click to expand...

Not really the same situation.

However Sky are showing live golf on the red button. I'm happy.


----------



## hovis (Aug 13, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Can't stand watching Keegan Bradley, his pre-shot "routine" is just painful to watch. So annoying, because I love watching Kaymer and Tiger.
		
Click to expand...

It would be great if a spectator shouted "JUST HIT THE F#@?( BALL"


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Aug 13, 2015)

hovis said:



			It would be great if a spectator shouted "JUST HIT THE F#@?( BALL"
		
Click to expand...

No it wouldn't, it would make him start his pre-shot routine all over again!


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 13, 2015)

So annoying from Tiger. Hits his best drive of the day, got a vintage club twirl and everything, and then pushes his iron straight into a bunker. Frustrating watching him right now.


----------



## delc (Aug 13, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Not really the same situation.

However Sky are showing live golf on the red button. I'm happy.
		
Click to expand...

Live golf from the USPGA Championship was not being shown on Sky Sports 4, which is their normal golf channel, this afternoon. As I said, only highlights from previous years. There was nothing to tell you that there was live coverage on the Red Button!


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 13, 2015)

Hope I'm wrong but I fear Rory will struggle today. Apart from the usual expectation and pressure he is also paired with Spieth and Z Johnson. And just back from injury too.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 13, 2015)

It said 'featured group' next to the red button symbol in the corner.


----------



## delc (Aug 13, 2015)

Spuddy said:



			It said 'featured group' next to the red button symbol in the corner.
		
Click to expand...

Not on the TV I was watching! And why couldn't they show live golf on their (more or less) dedicated golf channel, rather than just highlights from previous years?  :angry:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 13, 2015)

I'm guessing Sky will go straight to the live pictures ?

Seems like we have missed half the field with lots already finished or finishing


----------



## Piece (Aug 13, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing Rors, Spieth and the other bloke on the main coverage.

Just watched Tiger et al on the red button. Kaymer was great, Tiger couldn't putt and Kevin Keegan was flubbish.


----------



## delc (Aug 13, 2015)

Piece said:



			Looking forward to seeing Rors, Spieth and the other bloke on the main coverage.

Just watched Tiger et al on the red button. Kaymer was great, Tiger couldn't putt and Kevin Keegan was flubbish.
		
Click to expand...

Tiger finished the 1st round 3 over. I doubt that he will make the cut. He's finished!


----------



## Imurg (Aug 13, 2015)

He's at least 9 off the pace with plenty of decent players just going out.
Not looking good.
Plenty under par or level so they don't want to be over par tonight.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 13, 2015)

Is it going to just be 5 hours of the McIlroy/Spieth group ?


----------



## Tongo (Aug 13, 2015)

thesheriff said:



			Miguel Angel Jimenez to roll back the years and stroke it around in his majestic way to take the unlikeliest of victories.

Ok this is dream land but wouldn't it be good to see?...
		
Click to expand...

As the Churchill Dog would say: "Ohhhh yes!"


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 13, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is it going to just be 5 hours of the McIlroy/Spieth group ?
		
Click to expand...

I hope so.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 13, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			I hope so.
		
Click to expand...

Really ? 

Don't you want to see all the golfers playing the comp instead of just three ?


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 13, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Really ? 

Don't you want to see all the golfers playing the comp instead of just three ?
		
Click to expand...

Normally yes but what a group?

Fascinating.


----------



## Piece (Aug 13, 2015)

Imurg said:



			He's at least 9 off the pace with plenty of decent players just going out.
Not looking good.
Plenty under par or level so they don't want to be over par tonight.
		
Click to expand...

It's pretty windy currently, so maybe scoring won't be great now.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 13, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			Normally yes but what a group?

Fascinating.
		
Click to expand...

It's as bad as watching a whole program of Toger coverage.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 13, 2015)

The question was asked which Englishman could win .well my choice would be Paul Casey. He is playing decent golf and a win must be due .


----------



## Imurg (Aug 13, 2015)

Piece said:



			It's pretty windy currently, so maybe scoring won't be great now.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, just seen a tweet about that.
Could make it trickier to stay close to the leaders....
Either way, Tiger still 9 short and that's a lot to pull back without your A game


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 13, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's as bad as watching a whole program of Toger coverage.
		
Click to expand...

Watching this three is not quite the same as watching a struggling Tiger.

Although if they did 4 balls then adding Tiger would be even better entertainment.  He still has the ability to put a great round together.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 13, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			Watching this three is not quite the same as watching a struggling Tiger.

Although if they did 4 balls then adding Tiger would be even better entertainment.  He still has the ability to put a great round together.
		
Click to expand...

The coverage is awful- it's all over the place jumping around and the cameramen have no clue with the flight of the ball and watching players just stand around - 15 mins on one hole !

Plus Darth Monty on commentary is awful


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 13, 2015)

delc said:



			Live golf from the USPGA Championship was not being shown on Sky Sports 4, which is their normal golf channel, this afternoon. As I said, only highlights from previous years. There was nothing to tell you that there was live coverage on the Red Button!
		
Click to expand...

Now you're just being daft. The red button sign was permanently on screen, that's how it works!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 13, 2015)

Was just about to comment that I couldn't believe the 8th was a 506 yard Par 4 and then they switched to the 18th which is a 519 yard Par 4. Is this the future of professional golf where the courses are just going to have to keep getting longer?

Even some of the bigger forum hitters would struggle to get on those holes in two shots.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 13, 2015)

The course is 7500 yards, so you are going to get a few long holes!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 13, 2015)

ColchesterFC said:



			Was just about to comment that I couldn't believe the 8th was a 506 yard Par 4 and then they switched to the 18th which is a 519 yard Par 4. Is this the future of professional golf where the courses are just going to have to keep getting longer?

Even some of the bigger forum hitters would struggle to get on those holes in two shots.
		
Click to expand...

Those holes are a driver and 7/8 for McIlroy 

Same sort of distance they were 5 years ago


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 13, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Now you're just being daft. The red button sign was permanently on screen, that's how it works!
		
Click to expand...

The red button disappears if you press back up on the channel


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 13, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Those holes are a driver and 7/8 for McIlroy 

Same sort of distance they were 5 years ago
		
Click to expand...

I suppose those type of holes are much easier if you can drive the ball 360 yards.


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 13, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Plus Darth Monty on commentary is awful
		
Click to expand...

I'd rather listen to Monty than God awful Ewan Murray


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 13, 2015)

Just heard Monty say he's played in 7 major comps this year [ gents].


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 14, 2015)

A wee diversion...

If I added up correctly, 21 club professionals (rather than tour pro's) are in the PGA field and scored a combined 122 over par - average 5.8 over. Only one beat par. Sort of illustrates in a small way how good you need to be to be a tour pro.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 14, 2015)

ColchesterFC said:



			Was just about to comment that I couldn't believe the 8th was a 506 yard Par 4 and then they switched to the 18th which is a 519 yard Par 4.
		
Click to expand...

They can call them par 3s if they want, makes no difference to who wins.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 14, 2015)

Was good to see Rory showing no obvious physical effects on the ankle, was certainly bombing that driver - almost driving that 361 yarder. Had to give up about 20 past 11 but glad to see he stayed in the red. Hopefully the BBC will have the early coverage on today as well then, otherwise Rors and Spieth will be finished before SKY starts.


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 14, 2015)

need_my_wedge said:



			Was good to see Rory showing no obvious physical effects on the ankle, was certainly bombing that driver - almost driving that 361 yarder. Had to give up about 20 past 11 but glad to see he stayed in the red. Hopefully the BBC will have the early coverage on today as well then, otherwise Rors and Spieth will be finished before SKY starts.
		
Click to expand...

Yes very well played by Rory considering his lack of preparation.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 14, 2015)

need_my_wedge said:



			. Hopefully the BBC will have the early coverage on today as well then, otherwise Rors and Spieth will be finished before SKY starts.
		
Click to expand...

BBC are not covering it afaik.


----------



## delc (Aug 14, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			BBC are not covering it afaik.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 14, 2015)

need_my_wedge said:



			Was good to see Rory showing no obvious physical effects on the ankle, was certainly bombing that driver - almost driving that 361 yarder. Had to give up about 20 past 11 but glad to see he stayed in the red. Hopefully the BBC will have the early coverage on today as well then, otherwise Rors and Spieth will be finished before SKY starts.
		
Click to expand...

Rory/Jordan/Zach will be the featured group on the red button this afternoon.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 14, 2015)

That coverage last night was poor - it's a major and they focused on one group only - we failed to see the majority of the field. A grouping including Johnson and Spieth isn't a thrilling group to watch and the commentary was poor and I gave up at 9ish. The BBC has been given endless stick over the Open and Women's Open but IMO it's clear their coverage is far superior in every way.

Everyone kept saying how much better Sky would be covering the golf - well last night wasn't evidence of that


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 14, 2015)

Is it fair to blame sky.   they are taking the American feed.  They apologised and said this is the American formula of following a major group.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 14, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Is it fair to blame sky.   they are taking the American feed.  They apologised and said this is the American formula of following a major group.
		
Click to expand...

What was the problem? Seemed OK to me. They concentrated on the marquee group but still saw plenty of other action. You can't see every shot played by every player.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 14, 2015)

Even sky were admitting that they 'could' be showing you other golf while we watched the main group stand about in the fairway.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 14, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Is it fair to blame sky.   they are taking the American feed.  They apologised and said this is the American formula of following a major group.
		
Click to expand...

Not for all of it but the commentary you can and why not a live program following the groups earlier instead of only seeing half the field - in fact we only saw about 1 tenth of the field if that play. 

Let's be honest if that was BBC then the toys would be firmly thrown out of the cot 

There should be no concentration on any group until the final day.


----------



## delc (Aug 14, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Is it fair to blame sky.   they are taking the American feed.  They apologised and said this is the American formula of following a major group.
		
Click to expand...

They could use their own cameras and commentators, rather than relying on the rubbish the U.S. Media put out!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 14, 2015)

delc said:



			They could use their own cameras and commentators, rather than relying on the rubbish the U.S. Media put out!
		
Click to expand...

Could they? Could every broadcaster worldwide send their own camera team? I think not!


----------



## alexbrownmp (Aug 14, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Is it fair to blame sky.   they are taking the American feed.  They apologised and said this is the American formula of following a major group.
		
Click to expand...

wont that apply for all PGA events?

so all the hand wringing and bleating about the beeb over the wonderful SKY coverage was maybe a bit hasty.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 14, 2015)

alexbrownmp said:



			wont that apply for all PGA events?

so all the hand wringing and bleating about the beeb over the wonderful SKY coverage was maybe a bit hasty.
		
Click to expand...

The big difference is that when Sky cover the Open they will be the host broadcaster so not hostage to the US feed. Until we see what happens then we're comparing apples and oranges.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 14, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			The big difference is that when Sky cover the Open they will be the host broadcaster so not hostage to the US feed. Until we see what happens then we're comparing apples and oranges.
		
Click to expand...

Yet that didn't seem to be the case when the critisim of BBC was going on - it appeared that people posted with a certain guarantee that Sky would do it better. There was no waiting to see what happens then


----------



## Piece (Aug 14, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That coverage last night was poor - it's a major and they focused on one group only - we failed to see the majority of the field. A grouping including Johnson and Spieth isn't a thrilling group to watch and the commentary was poor and I gave up at 9ish. *The BBC has been given endless stick over the Open and Women's Open but IMO it's clear their coverage is far superior in every way*.

Everyone kept saying how much better Sky would be covering the golf - well last night wasn't evidence of that
		
Click to expand...

Surprising post, considering your knowledge on TV coverage! Sky is taking US feed and is bound by that. BBC control The Open coverage. Different things, so a poor comparison.

If you want to compare, the match-up The Masters coverage.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 14, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yet that didn't seem to be the case when the critisim of BBC was going on - it appeared that people posted with a certain guarantee that Sky would do it better. There was no waiting to see what happens then
		
Click to expand...

Do you not believe sky will do open coverage better than the BBC? I certainly do.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 14, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yet that didn't seem to be the case when the critisim of BBC was going on - it appeared that people posted with a certain guarantee that Sky would do it better. There was no waiting to see what happens then
		
Click to expand...

Most of the critiscisim was subjective and came down to whether or not people liked or disliked Peter Alyss.  The rest related to broadcast times, particuarly on the Monday.  I've no idea what the schedule will be like on Sky for the Open but there won't be any less coverage and I quite like most of the commentators.


----------



## TheDiablo (Aug 14, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yet that didn't seem to be the case when the critisim of BBC was going on - it appeared that people posted with a certain guarantee that Sky would do it better. There was no waiting to see what happens then
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't one criticising the BBC (in fact I enjoyed the coverage) - but is there a sport that SKY has taken from terrestrial TV and not dramatically improved the coverage? People could use that as a base for an assumption that The Open coverage will also improve when it moves across.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 14, 2015)

Piece said:



			Surprising post, considering your knowledge on TV coverage! Sky is taking US feed and is bound by that. BBC control The Open coverage. Different things, so a poor comparison.

If you want to compare, the match-up The Masters coverage.
		
Click to expand...

The Masters coverage was better on the BBC both Saturday and Sunday night - at times the BBC were showing live golf whilst Sky were interviewing or speaking to someone in the studio or repeats or adverts

Couple of our members are in Florida right now - they were watching Live golf in the U.S. whilst Sky were showing re runs from yester years.


----------



## Piece (Aug 14, 2015)

Spuddy said:



			Most of the critiscisim was subjective and came down to whether or not people liked or disliked Peter Alyss.  The rest related to broadcast times, particuarly on the Monday.  I've no idea what the schedule will be like on Sky for the Open but there won't be any less coverage and I quite like most of the commentators.
		
Click to expand...

Agree, it's down to personal preference. BBC coverage does well and so does Sky. I just prefer Sky as for me it's more up-to-date and dynamic where as BBC is a bit stuck in the past.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 14, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			Do you not believe sky will do open coverage better than the BBC? I certainly do.
		
Click to expand...

Will all be down to what each person believes is "better" 

Shot centre etc will be different because the BBC don't do that , there will be lots of run up programs and highlights etc which the BBC don't do 

But the actual coverage on the day IMO I reckon we will see less actual live golf plus the added horrific commentary team ( which is down to personal opinion )


----------



## Piece (Aug 14, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The Masters coverage was better on the BBC both Saturday and Sunday night - at times the BBC were showing live golf whilst Sky were interviewing or speaking to someone in the studio or repeats or adverts

Couple of our members are in Florida right now - they were watching Live golf in the U.S. whilst Sky were showing re runs from yester years.
		
Click to expand...

I deliberately watched both BBC and Sky The Masters coverage on different days and my view is that Sky was a bit better for the reasons mentioned in #80


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 14, 2015)

Piece said:



			I deliberately watched both BBC and Sky The Masters coverage on different days and my view is that Sky was a bit better for the reasons mentioned in #80
		
Click to expand...

And that's the main difference some people like -

All the gadget stuff - sky cart , shot centre etc all the added stuff Sky use to fill in. For me I would prefer to be watching the actual golf going on


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 14, 2015)

Shot centre will replace ken's ducks. Not the golf.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 14, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The Masters coverage was better on the BBC both Saturday and Sunday night - at times the BBC were showing live golf whilst Sky were interviewing or speaking to someone in the studio or repeats or adverts

Couple of our members are in Florida right now - they were watching Live golf in the U.S. whilst Sky were showing re runs from yester years.
		
Click to expand...


The US TV coverage on TNT doesn't start until 2pm local which is 8pm our time so I'd lbe interested to know where they were watching it


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 14, 2015)

Not much to tell between Sky and BBC camera work but Ewan Murray and adverts irritate me.

BBC all day if I have a choice.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 14, 2015)

On the red button NOW. Rory et al about to start.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 14, 2015)

Spuddy said:



			The US TV coverage on TNT doesn't start until 2pm local which is 8pm our time so I'd lbe interested to know where they were watching it
		
Click to expand...

The featured group was being broadcast from 2pm - it will be today as well.

Sky have a dedicated golf channel so why instead of showing highlights and half hour segments of old tournaments do they not broadcast that on their channel instead of behind the red button ?


----------



## Mr A (Aug 14, 2015)

Is there any way to watch via the red button online?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 14, 2015)

Mr A said:



			Is there any way to watch via the red button online?
		
Click to expand...

On sky Go it's only the main channel that you can watch - maybe it's on the Sky Sports website ?


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 14, 2015)

Google vipbox    it will have streams


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 14, 2015)

Mr A said:



			Is there any way to watch via the red button online?
		
Click to expand...

Try the PGA website, it has coverage although I'm not sure if it's restricted to viewers in USA.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 14, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			On sky Go it's only the main channel that you can watch - maybe it's on the Sky Sports website ?
		
Click to expand...

Its on the sky sports app and website but you'll need a sky Sports package on your account as you need to sign in


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 14, 2015)

Zach is the class act in this three ball so far today!


----------



## ger147 (Aug 14, 2015)

Billiant eagle from Rory to get back to -2.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 14, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Zach is the class act in this three ball so far today!
		
Click to expand...

How thing change so quick


----------



## Crawfy (Aug 14, 2015)

Got Rose & Day as my shortish odds, Lowry at 60/1 and Danny Lee at 100/1. All e/w with top 6 finishes. 
Want Rory to come back and do the business (hence I didn't curse him with a bet) His round yest was impressive after such a break.
Some great 3balls no matter what
Love the holes along the coast. A great venue


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 14, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			How thing change so quick
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, speith has been the man in the long run. Lots of impressive golf especially around the greens


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 14, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Google vipbox    it will have streams
		
Click to expand...

Great shout!


----------



## Matty2803 (Aug 14, 2015)

If Speith goes on to win this week...  That 4 putt from St. Andrews.......What could've been...


----------



## Tongo (Aug 14, 2015)

Almost the first round of 62 in a men's major for Hiroshi Iwata.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Aug 14, 2015)

If I had money on Rory I wouldn't be very confident after listening to that interview.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 14, 2015)

Looks like no Tiger for the weekend again.

How relaxed does Paul Casey look doesn't seem to have a care in the world,looks like hes thinking if it goes in it goes in if it doesn't so what.

Moving day tomorrow can anyone get a decent lead.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 14, 2015)

I hope not.  Quite happy to see it bunched. 

Rose going really well. 

Speith happy with his days work.


----------



## palindromicbob (Aug 14, 2015)

Maybe it's just because I'm listening via headphone but there's quiet a good bit of chat between the pro's being picked up and it's great to listen too.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Aug 14, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			I hope not.  Quite happy to see it bunched. 

*Rose going really well.* 

Speith happy with his days work.
		
Click to expand...

Rose tries to make things hard for himself by throwing in an early double bogey in every round that I watch him in.


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 15, 2015)

Rory having a good start here.

Might need to turn the sound down on the Sky commentary though, over-complimentary and over the top Ewen Murray is doing my head in.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Aug 15, 2015)

Sky's flaming gambling ads are doing my head in!!

Dear Ray Winstone,

I *dont* gamble responsibly for the simple reason that betting on two flies crawling up a wall or anything else for that matter does not interest me in the slightest. I watch sport to enjoy it, not to line disingenuous online bookies' pockets.

Please stay off my telly until you next appear in a film or drama.

Yours sincerely

Johnnydee


----------



## Tongo (Aug 15, 2015)

johnnydee said:



			sky's flaming gambling ads are doing my head in!!

Dear ray winstone,

i *dont* gamble responsibly for the simple reason that betting on two flies crawling up a wall or anything else for that matter does not interest me in the slightest. I watch sport to enjoy it, not to line disingenuous online bookies' pockets.

Please stay off my telly until you next appear in a film or drama.

Yours sincerely

johnnydee
		
Click to expand...


bet in play!!


----------



## Golfmmad (Aug 15, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Sky's flaming gambling ads are doing my head in!!

Dear Ray Winstone,

I *dont* gamble responsibly for the simple reason that betting on two flies crawling up a wall or anything else for that matter does not interest me in the slightest. I watch sport to enjoy it, not to line disingenuous online bookies' pockets.

Please stay off my telly until you next appear in a film or drama.

Yours sincerely

Johnnydee
		
Click to expand...

HOORAY!

Somebody who shares my sentiments on gambling.

Post of the year Johnnydee.

Yours very sincerely,

 Golfmmad.


----------



## Fish (Aug 15, 2015)

When Jason Day was just standing on and the ball was lying on that little grass island in the bunker, is that still a hazard so he can't ground his club?


----------



## Matty2803 (Aug 15, 2015)

Months lost it... (Did he ever have it?) keeps saying Rory's score is one better than it actually is...


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Aug 15, 2015)

Rose with his obligatory double early on again. Two birdies likely to follow pretty quickly.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 15, 2015)

Fish said:



			When Jason Day was just standing on and the ball was lying on that little grass island in the bunker, is that still a hazard so he can't ground his club?
		
Click to expand...

Grass covered ground within the bunker isn't considered part of the bunker as per the definitions. :thup:


----------



## Fish (Aug 15, 2015)

Spuddy said:



			Grass covered ground within the bunker isn't considered part of the bunker as per the definitions. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, looked like he was hovering over the shot as though he was thinking it was in a hazard though, which made me ask the question.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 15, 2015)

Does a Golf course really need 1000 bunkers.....?


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 15, 2015)

Its all getting very ,as Butch would say .....innerestin.
Must say whistling straits is a good course for a major.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Aug 15, 2015)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Rose with his obligatory double early on again. Two birdies likely to follow pretty quickly.
		
Click to expand...

Shame I couldn't get odds on that.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Aug 15, 2015)

Butch & Monty overselling this somewhat with their endless superlatives about "greatest golf ever" etc. etc. blah blah blabbety blah!!


----------



## fundy (Aug 16, 2015)

utterly stunning days golf by a multitude of players on a cracking golf course, hard to remember a better day 3 of a major tournament and nicely poised for tomorrow

you just cant keep Jordan Spieth down, home in 30 and now a mind boggling -50 for the majors so far this year


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 16, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Butch & Monty overselling this somewhat with their endless superlatives about "greatest golf ever" etc. etc. blah blah blabbety blah!!
		
Click to expand...

Monty is a boring fart, end of


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 16, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Butch & Monty overselling this somewhat with their endless superlatives about "greatest golf ever" etc. etc. blah blah blabbety blah!!
		
Click to expand...

The commentary has been that bad its put me off watching the thing.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 16, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Does a Golf course really need 1000 bunkers.....?
		
Click to expand...

Well OTT,& how many actually come into play?
Must be a nightmare for the green keepers.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 16, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Does a Golf course really need 1000 bunkers.....?
		
Click to expand...

Are most of them not just natural areas of dunes though ?


----------



## Tongo (Aug 16, 2015)

Great passion from Jason Day after holing that putt in the 17th yesterday.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 16, 2015)

Just turned over and its Monty again  

Mute button it is then.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 16, 2015)

Can't see why people are ranting about the commentary. It's the usual Sky team. Pays your money and takes your chance


----------



## JohnnyDee (Aug 16, 2015)

Now if you asked me who do I want to win tonight then my answer is, if not Rory or Rosey, then anyone else but Speith. Certainly Jason Day if it has to be a non European.

But why is that? Speith's a great talent and a perfectly acceptable chap, never done me a bad turn either, but I just don't want him to win.  I just can't explain why though - other than gut feel and some kind of inherent intuition.

Is it just me or do others feel the same?


----------



## Matty2803 (Aug 16, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Now if you asked me who do I want to win tonight then my answer is, if not Rory or Rosey, then anyone else but Speith. Certainly Jason Day if it has to be a non European.

But why is that? Speith's a great talent and a perfectly acceptable chap, never done me a bad turn either, but I just don't want him to win.  I just can't explain why though - other than gut feel and some kind of inherent intuition.

Is it just me or do others feel the same?
		
Click to expand...

I feel that way too!  Again - Don't know why!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 16, 2015)

Spieth will have the home crowd following and that could be helpful if he gets on a roll. I hope Day can hold


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 16, 2015)

Feel for DJ heads gone on the first.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 16, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			Now if you asked me who do I want to win tonight then my answer is, if not Rory or Rosey, then anyone else but Speith. Certainly Jason Day if it has to be a non European.

But why is that? Speith's a great talent and a perfectly acceptable chap, never done me a bad turn either, but I just don't want him to win.  I just can't explain why though - other than gut feel and some kind of inherent intuition.

Is it just me or do others feel the same?
		
Click to expand...

No not at all.
Perhaps im just a nicer human being


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 16, 2015)

Matty2803 said:



			I feel that way too!  Again - Don't know why!!
		
Click to expand...

Whilst his standard of play is world class it just doesn't excite 

In fact it's a bit dull for me


----------



## JohnnyDee (Aug 16, 2015)

Oh how I'm *enjoying Sky's incessant betting ads so much more than silly old Peter Alliss's amusing anecdotes and insights on tonight's US PGA coverage.

*It's driving me insane.


----------



## Tongo (Aug 16, 2015)

Hoping Justin Rose and Martin Kaymer can put on a charge.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 16, 2015)

So you can't go long on the first apparently


----------



## Albanach (Aug 16, 2015)

Is there a live feed anywhere from PGA website?


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 16, 2015)

Albanach said:



			Is there a live feed anywhere from PGA website?
		
Click to expand...

GoogLe vipboxtv


----------



## Tongo (Aug 16, 2015)

What the minimum Spieth needs to do to overtake Rory as world number 1? (I suppose it partly depends on where Rory finishes!)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 16, 2015)

Tongo said:



			What the minimum Spieth needs to do to overtake Rory as world number 1? (I suppose it partly depends on where Rory finishes!)
		
Click to expand...

I think he had to be in the top 3 but McIlroy going into the Top Ten I think means Speith has to win ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 16, 2015)

If Speith doesn't go to #1 tonight it can only be a matter of weeks. Deservedly so on this season's form


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 16, 2015)

Albanach said:



			Is there a live feed anywhere from PGA website?
		
Click to expand...

Firstrow sports have a live stream.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 16, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			Firstrow sports have a live stream.
		
Click to expand...

But of course not strictly legal


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 16, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But of course not strictly legal
		
Click to expand...

Why do you feel the need to point this out at EVERY oppertunity?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 16, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			If Speith doesn't go to #1 tonight it can only be a matter of weeks. Deservedly so on this season's form
		
Click to expand...

Can't disagree on current form. 
But do you rate him over Rory?


----------



## Junior (Aug 16, 2015)

How about Lahiri's showing??? After watching him at the start of the year  I've backed him ew in every major so far and have him 200/1 e/w!! Oh, and I also have Day and Speith, but they're more obv choices


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 16, 2015)

Junior said:



			How about Lahiri's showing??? After watching him at the start of the year  I've backed him ew in every major so far and have him 200/1 e/w!! Oh, and I also have Day and Speith, but they're more obv choices  

Click to expand...

Not shown him much at all in the coverage but it's a very impressive first outing in the PGA - his swing looks nice and compact and easy


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 16, 2015)

Lots of tweets taking the micheal out of Bubba ! - seems he was looking for a drop from burrowing animals 

The burrowing animals were "Ants" :rofl:


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 16, 2015)

Junior said:



			How about Lahiri's showing??? After watching him at the start of the year  I've backed him ew in every major so far and have him 200/1 e/w!! Oh, and I also have Day and Speith, but they're more obv choices  

Click to expand...

Ive always had you down as a clever guy.

Good luck


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 16, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Lots of tweets taking the micheal out of Bubba ! - seems he was looking for a drop from burrowing animals 

The burrowing animals were "Ants" :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Something similar on the LPGA recently. 
Forget who it was,but she said she was allergic to wasps & one had burrowed in the bunker.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 16, 2015)

How good is Speiths putting?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 16, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			How good is Speiths putting?
		
Click to expand...

Not as good as Day's after that birdie


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 16, 2015)

Come on Jason, all you need to do is hit the fairways from here on in.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Aug 16, 2015)

Fingers crossed for Day. A spectacular eagle or steady birdie from the middle of the fairway on 16th fairway should see him over the line.


----------



## sawyerg419 (Aug 17, 2015)

Can't say how Day was good on whole rounds. He finally got the deserved winning from major tourney. 

So happy for Jason, congrats! 

Also good to hear Spieth ranked as the world best golfer through the game. He probably felt a bit sad to miss American slam after Woods but he will achieve the slam on very closed future I assumed. He's still young and energetic.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 17, 2015)

Superb weeks work from Day
He's been close for so long it was only a matter of time.

Rose apart, once again, it was a disappointing American Major for European players.
None of them really got going.
Why?
Most of them live and/or play in the US so it can't be that they're not used to it...
I expected more from them....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 17, 2015)

Really chuffed for Day to finally get over the line - was worried that he was going to be like Westwood and Co


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 17, 2015)

Great performance from JD fully deserved.

Jordan Speith is just mr consistent.

Golf looking good for the future without TW its time for the new kids to take over fully.
Perhaps now the media can stop filming TW getting into his car after missing the cut.

Great comeback from DJ also after his opening quad bogey.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 17, 2015)

Well deserved for Day. 
Especially as I backed him ;-)


----------



## Alex1975 (Aug 17, 2015)

What a great performance by Jason Day... Major performance all week!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 17, 2015)

By far the best major this year IMO.


----------



## palindromicbob (Aug 17, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			By far the best major this year IMO.
		
Click to expand...

I honestly feels this year has had 4 excellent majors.  Only the US open was tarnished a little due to poor greens but the actual excitement was still there.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Aug 17, 2015)

The right guy won after so many near misses over the past five years. Good on you cobber!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Aug 17, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			By far the best major this year IMO.
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking that the PGA used to have the reputation as the poor relation of the majors, but this one was excellent.  

Plus is there an argument to say that it was the best course a Major was played on this year, certainly of the US ones in terms of scoring opportunities and excitement? I suppose it's sacrilege to say it was better than St Andrews as you can't separate the history from the course.  But personally I'm a bit bored of Augusta with every grass blade being seemingly painted dark green and manicured to withing an inch of its life, the insistence you can't start the TV coverage until half way through the day and all that 'patrons' stuff they come up with. Much preferred Whistling Straits if I'm honest. Plus you can actually play it.


----------



## richart (Aug 17, 2015)

Was I the only one that thought his Mrs had put on a few pounds ?

Great performance. He seems to be able to play under pressure, and a lot of the majors he just missed out on, he still played well in the last round. Think he could win quite a few more now.


----------



## Region3 (Aug 17, 2015)

I think the phrase "so-and-so deserves to win a major" is vastly over used especially when it comes to a few well loved Europeans, but IMO is very very deserving of Jason Day and I was very happy to hear that he'd won.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 17, 2015)

Region3 said:



			I think the phrase "so-and-so deserves to win a major" is vastly over used especially when it comes to a few well loved Europeans, but IMO is very very deserving of Jason Day and I was very happy to hear that he'd won.
		
Click to expand...

It was great watching him walk onto the 18th green and his Son run on after he'd holed out. 
Speith showed real class,as did Rory.


----------



## JCW (Aug 17, 2015)

Great win by the Flipino Australian , my wife watch him and she is not a golf fan , after his fall at the US Open its great to see him overcome his illness and win in style , he has been knocking on the door for a few years now and now his Day as come .......................EYG


----------



## Tongo (Aug 18, 2015)

Great stuff from Jason Day. Have warmed to him after he showed just how disappointed he was at missing the play-off at the Open.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 18, 2015)

And there was me thinking that people preferred US Open-style "struggling for par" type Majors.....
Almost universally commended as one of the best Majors and it was won with a record under par score.
Just sayin'.....


----------



## chrisd (Aug 18, 2015)

Imurg said:



			And there was me thinking that people preferred US Open-style "struggling for par" type Majors.....
Almost universally commended as one of the best Majors and it was won with a record under par score.
Just sayin'.....
		
Click to expand...

I preferred this free scoring game.  After a short while, watching the worlds best playing shots like we all do from deep cack, or putting off the green is no longer funny and I'd prefer -20 scores and brilliant shot making


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 18, 2015)

One of the best ever ?! Really ?

I know Monty kept blerting that out but it lacked excitement on every day for me to the point I switched off every day 

It was some very good golf but lacked excitement and flair that we have seen in two other majors this year and many previously


----------



## SugarPenguin (Aug 18, 2015)

Loved this major. In my opinion was the best one this year. Glad Day won as well. Hes been one of my favourite golfers for a while and after his performance he could well get top spot. Love his game. Was cheering after every putt he made. Speith impressed me too. I used to think he was an egotistical moron but he does seem like a top guy and the &#39;Holy Snap Hooks&#39; made me chuckle.


----------

